# Google- "I looked five months pregnant": Mum saw doctors 31 times before they finally ... - Mirror.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Mirror.co.uk
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*"I looked five months pregnant": Mum saw doctors 31 times before they finally ...*
*Mirror.co.uk*
They had diagnosed everything from *irritable bowel syndrome* to gallstones â€" but assured her there was no need to worry. Now, on her knees with pain, she was at her wits' end. â€œAt my next appointment, I demanded a computer tomography, or CT, scan,â€ she *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

